# the stable hunt is on ...ick



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

here is another place I e-mailed 
http://schuylercreekfarm.com/index.html


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

SonnyWimps said:


> here is another place I e-mailed
> http://schuylercreekfarm.com/index.html


this place looks nice... too bad there isnt a indoor to play in. The best thing would be to take a drive and check the barns out and find out everything from head to toe...


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I like the last two, but I think the first one they will want to train your horse for you from what I saw of the parts of their website that actually worked.

I like the second because they have many different facilities. The second has an indoor arena that I think you might need in NY, but the third doesn't have one...

I'm liking the second one the best so far.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

I don't mind if I don't have an indoor...the winters have been so boring these years that I could really ride outside all the time lol


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

the more I'm thinking...I think the 1st one is out of the question...the road to the place is HORRIBLE and as paranoid as I am I wouldn't want to drive that road...it's a single lane rocky road...a hill going up on one side...and a hill going DOWN (really far down) on the other.

I heard back from the 3rd one and e-mailed back to see if I can go and take a look on Sunday afternoonish. She seems really nice through e-mails, and her belief on horsecare is the same as mine....she doens't like halters left on horses...neither do I...the horses get UNLIMITED hay which I LOVE hehe. 
The horses have access to 40 acres of pasture in the summer months and in the winter they are moved to a smaller 2.5 acre pasture with run-in-sheds. She says that the bigger pastures don't have run-in-sheds, but there is shade for them to stand in

The place sounds nice even though it doesn't have an indoor..but like I said I'd live without an indoor as long as Sonny was happy and well taken care of


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

sounds good, i just didn't like the first one all that much...


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

just curious...what was your reason for not liking it?


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

Sonny, I think the first one you posted would coerce you into riding dressage (nothing wrong with dressage, but I know you like to ride western) - - The second place isn't bad looking, but it appears that she teaches A LOT and if you look at the pictures of the lesson folks, they don't look all that great (so not sure you would actually learn anything from her - - could be a bad picture, but still) Also noticed that a few of her horses on her site were ribby.

The third place I really really like. Seems really laid back and concerned for the horse's safety. 

Good luck in your search!


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

UPDATE:
I went to the Schyler Creek Stables today.....
AND OMG I LOVED IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

There was nothing that I didn't like about it. The pastures looked safe and secure....the horses were healthy and happy...the only horse that was ribby was a 30 year old TB that can't digest anything so he was going to be put down next week 
The horses get unlimited hay and fresh water...the water was clean and no algea (huge plus since Sonny's water is icky and I have to clean it myself) 
She has two 20 acre pastures, that the horses are put in....she changes them so the grass isn't eaten down, etc. 
The outdoor arena is nice, the footing looks great. They have a HUGE roundpen...twice the size of the one that there is now at my stables. No indoor. The roundpen is lit so I can ride at night.
Nice clean tack room
Access to a pool if I get hot and sweaty (big plus for me lol)
Access to the BOs house to get soda, use the restroom, and can just sit on the porch and read.

I think that this place is the one! The BO was REALLLLLLLLLLY nice....
The board is only $300 a month which includes worming AND grain (MY choice of grain)


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

SonnyWimps said:


> just curious...what was your reason for not liking it?


I didn't like it because I just feel like they are leaving stuff out and that they want to train your horse.... idk just my gut feeling

Glad you found a stable you like! I liked that one too. Are you going to move sonny there for sure then?


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

I am hoping so...my mom is all for it, but my dad isn't yet. He still believes I need an indoor arena lol


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

SonnyWimps said:


> I am hoping so...my mom is all for it, but my dad isn't yet. He still believes I need an indoor arena lol


Indoors are nice but you can survive without them. I grew up without one and had a section of a field to ride in... it sucks in the winter though but I could still ride on the road when the ice wasnt built up or I hauled somewhere (if my trailer wasnt snowed in)... I wish you the best of luck in finding a place


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

we are going to board there.....we convinced my dad...and anyways even if he said no I still would since Sonny is mine hehe.
They said they salt down the arena in the winter so it is rideable...but I wouldn't do more than a walk/trot for fear of Sonny tripping.

The owner said she'd transport Sonny to her stables, so I e-mailed her on when would be the soonest time to transport him. Hopefully it will be before the 24th because my board is due then. Wish us luck on getting him out ASAP


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

Im happy for you that you are going to get away from your other barn... so when do you plan on telling your current BO??


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

we are going to get the plans finalized for transporting first before we tell her. We are going to tell her the day before we leave...hopefully we'll transport him Thursday...so we'd tell her Wednesday morning....and be there early morning Thursday....like 8 am before the BO is out...we will get him already, put him in another pasture, clean his pasture to make sure it's clean before we leave, and then make sure everything is back in it's proper place that we might have moved.

Sonny broke one of her water buckets (no idea how...I honestly don't think he did it...I think that the BO actually did it) so I'm leaving her my heated water bucket.

I already bought myself a bridle, reins, saddle pad....just need to get grooming supplies....I forgot that I need that lol....mine that I have is really old


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Just make sure your original contract didn't say anything about you giving notice. I'd imagine your BO isn't going to be too happy with the short notice.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

Solon said:


> Just make sure your original contract didn't say anything about you giving notice. I'd imagine your BO isn't going to be too happy with the short notice.


I checked it over and it did not. My mom and I made up the contract since the BO did not have one (because she usually doesn't accept boarders), so the contract is easy to get out of on our part.
I know she won't be happy...we kinda figure when we first tell her she'll be really silent and not really say anything, but she'll give crap to me when my mom leaves. So I'm hoping that she'll stay the whole time so I'm not "harrased" (if that's the word you want to use). 

So I made a check list of what I have to do before I leave...we will clean Sonny's pasture out so there is no manure in it when we leave. I'll dump and clean the water buckets so they will be all nice and clean for the next horse that comes. 
I am making a list of what is all mine so if she accuses me of taking something of hers I can show her the list and show her the items I'm taking.


----------



## We Control The Chaos (Sep 19, 2007)

congrats on your move! I just finished months and months of barn searching and found the PERFECT place for my horse. I had to be on a waiting list. I took a lesson and fell in love with the stable and trainer anddd BO. I worked out a contract and were moving on the 1st.  

Its stressfull though. So I deffantly know how you feel :wink:


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

yeah it defiantley is stressful!!! Especially if you want to get your horse there before a set date lol


----------



## We Control The Chaos (Sep 19, 2007)

Haha agreed! I would like to move tommrow...  

But I have to wait untill the 1st and its killing me!


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

why do you have to wait till the 1st?


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Sonny does your new barn have a contract?


----------



## We Control The Chaos (Sep 19, 2007)

cause the BO said so. They have to get everything ready...like my tack space, and a place for my locker.


----------



## We Control The Chaos (Sep 19, 2007)

cause the BO said so. They have to get everything ready...like my tack space, and a place for my locker.


----------

